# Running Out Of Time



## Socksterbox (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi, if I may introduce - I'm Liz (aged nearly 44) and this is my first post. My husband (married to for 18 years) and I are looking at surrogacy after unsuccessful fertility treatment and I have recently had to have a full hysterectomy and my ovaries removed due to the risk of cancer. We have also started on the adoption process but are finding this a complete nightmare. We now feel that time is running out for us   and want to begin our surrogacy journey as soon as we possibly can. I have been looking on the internet (computer shy) and have found information on various organisations like ****************** but simply don't know and don't have the confidence to know where to start. Any help or advice would really be appreciated. Thanks - Liz.


----------



## leo (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Liz  It is a bit of a minefield when you first start looking into Surrogacy._ I have been involved for the past 17 years and have been priveledged to have helped to create 4 families and hopefully a 5th and finally time soon._

_You said you have had IVF before, do you have any embryo's left? or are you able to create anymore. I ask this as you could look into doing Host Surrogacy. where the baby would be both genetically yours._

_Or there's straight surrogacy where your DH would be the biological father and you would use the surrogates eggs._

_I am a member of COT's and am a Host surrogate. With Cot's they have a lot of straight couples looking for a surrogate and have had to close thier books at the moment for them as there are not many striaght surrogates to go around. With Host there are more Surrogates wanting to do Host than there are couples. Not sure what it is like for other organisations._

_I think you have to wait longer for a straight surrogate, with my couple I am working with now, they are using an egg donor which they have from Cypruss as there are no waiting lists abroard and are using a Host surrogate me._

_Most organsations have message boards were you can ask questions and down load all the information you need._

_Sorry not much help, but have a look at this message board on Surrogacy and try Cots they have a lot of info. Ask as many questions as you want there is always someone on here who will be able to and want to help you._

_My couple are age 43 & 47 and a couple I know from Cots the Mother was 49 when she finally became a mum, so you are not to old keep trying._

_Lynne xxx_


----------



## Socksterbox (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi Lynne,
We dont have any embryos, we couldnt get to that stage in IVF as I didnt respond to the fertility drugs. Do you know if there is a maximum age limit for an egg donor, if it was from one of our friends or family members. 
Thanks for your advise. Thank God there are women like you out there who are prepared to help couples like us, its amazing what you do. 
We will keep on trying, hopefully this avenue will prove to be successful for us.
Best wishes
Lizxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Just wanted to wish you all in the best in your journey in becoming parents.

I hope you find your surrogate angel very soon and your dream comes true.

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## leo (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Liz I remembered a couple of years ago, that if you have a friend/family member you could use thier eggs if they were over the 35 age limit. I know this as when I was 38/39 I was going to be an egg donor for another couple but it fell through as the Intended Father had problems. Best to check out  some clinics, I have found CARE clinic in Manchester to be very flexible and great with Surrogacy.

All the best and please let us know how you get on and keep asking questions, if you need anymore help.

Lynne xxx


----------



## Socksterbox (Aug 15, 2010)

We have taken the plunge! Have arranged a meeting with ****************** for this Saturday. They seem really friendly and helpfull and I cant believe how quickly they were able to see us. I hope that it all goes well!!!! If anyone has had any recent dealings with them it would be great to hear from you.
Lizx


----------



## tisonlyme (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi Liz,

I don't have any experience with Surrogacy yetbut am beginning to look into it.  I would be interested to hear your experiences with Pathways after your meeting.

I am looking into surrogacy after a full hysterectomy after being diagnosed with womb cancer.

Good luck with your meeting


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi Liz,
good luck with your journey with surro pathways, I've heard good things about them and there are a few couple on here with 'experience' of them 

Just to add that if you did want to go down the ed route as opposed to straight surrogacy then I'd ring and check with clinics near you and/or your surro to see what their age limits and criteria are - obv if you go down the straight surro route then you won't have to find out.
Good luck
Sam


----------



## Socksterbox (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks to you all for your good luck messages. Its so nice to know that we are not alone in our struggles. I wish we had looked into surrogacy sooner but hopefully we will be lucky this time and find that special person who will help us to achieve our dream of becoming parents.  

Will let you know how we get on with SP.

Liz   x


----------

